# Find of the Day: DKW Munga in Need of Work on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've featured DKW Mungas here before though usually in better condition. This 60s and 70s era army Jeep was built by Auto Union subsidiary DKW for the German military for years and this one found its way back to California at some point. This one, of course, needs a lot of work but the price is right if you're looking to build a project car around one.

Here's the description from ebay.



> 1958 to 1963 Jipe DKW-Vemag Candango What you see is what you get. Fairly nice condition. Gauges will need to be replaced or rebuilt.One storage compartment door is missing, motor is missing and seats are missing. Has only surface rust, not rotted. Vehicle has sat on ranch for years. Has no title. I will sign any paperwork and bill of sale to assist in reregistering. Call Dwane for more info 530-570-4654
> 
> A deposit of $500 either in person or thru Paypal within 48 hours of close of auction. Vehicle must be paid for in full within 7 days of the close of auction. I will accept either a cashiers check or cash.
> 
> Vehicle is sold AS IS with no warranties or guaranties. Local pickup only. Buyer is responsible for all shipping.


* Original Listing*


----------

